# Online Course given by AAPC



## diamonddee007@hotmail.com (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

**Intially I post my comment in the wrong area....


I would like to know if anyone is enrolled in the online program given by AAPC online and if it is or was benefical for you. I wanted to know if anyone has completed it and is successful in gaining employment. I am just quite concerned about the this course I should have really researched it first. I like the work and I can do it is just a very frustrating when u have to wait. You have to wait for someone to email you back and talk to you through a computer when you have questions that you need to ask. It is a little disturbing that you have to wait. Especially when you paying $$$$$.

Thanks Darmica


----------



## lindseya (May 27, 2011)

Darmica,

Thank you for your post.  I am not sure you have tried to call or email our office directly.  You should have heard back from us within 24 hours.  I would like to help you with your questions.  You can email me directly at lindsey.archibald@aapc.com

Thank you,

Lindsey Archibald
AAPC


----------



## Mojo (May 30, 2011)

Hi Ellen,

I understand your frustration with the education mills pumping out grads for the few jobs and the various professional organizations with their hands out for annual dues and costly CEUs. There should be a liaison between educators and employers to help facilitate the transition. How proactive is your local chapter?

Our local chapter New Member Development Officer, who also is an instructor, has been instrumental in getting the word out for employment for new and experienced coders. I think she is single-handedly trying to reduce Florida's high unemployment rate. 

Good luck! You are your own best advocate!


----------



## karenlombard (May 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have just started my on line course. I did take the Anatomy & Terminology first. I did well but feel very confused & I only did module 1. I am now concerned that I am doing all this hard work for nothing, if there is not a place to start out in. I love the material but hope I don't waste my time.

Karen


----------



## Deb2009 (May 31, 2011)

Why is everyone blaming AAPC for not being able to find a job?  They are only training individuals and giving them the tools.  It is up to you and our economy to get the job.  Don't be afraid to accept any postion in an office or hosptial.  I know it is easier to get the job you want and are training for if you are on the 'inside'  

Good Luck everyone and stop blaming AAPC!


----------



## rylorin6 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Prior to taking the exam?*

I am currently taking the online course from AAPC and I am very happy with how quickly they get back to you with your results.  They also add helpful comments and are very encouraging.  I would recommend the course.
As for getting a job, I will do all I can to utilize what time, effort and money I have put into this.
A question I do have though, is some coders are telling me that I cannot TAKE the exam without at least some experience AND letters of recommendation???? Is this true?


----------



## Deb2009 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not True, you can take the test.  You will have a CPC-A when you pass.  There is a process to get the A removed.  that comes with experience and time.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cbrinknet (Jun 3, 2011)

Darmica,
I took the online course through the AAPC and was reasonably satisfied but understand your frustration about not getting feedback right away. I think taking college courses would be better but I was under financial constraints so the online option was the only way for me. Not being able to have instant feedback and the dialogue of a normal classroom was what I missed most.  But I completed the course and got my CPC-A on the first try!  Multiple choice helps  I am currently doing an externship and it is challenging, since the company is new to billing and coding plus I have not had medical office experience. I initially signed up with a temp agency to get into the medical office environment (even doing something other than coding) but have had difficulty finding a placement for a non-experienced coder.  I think it is difficult to get started but feel that once you have your foot in the door somewhere, even if not directly coding, you can be successful.  Network with your local chapter too!  Networking is always a great resource for employment and help with questions.


----------



## victoriamoll (Jun 9, 2011)

I've worked with a few people that have taken the CPC online prep course and passed the test on the first try.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jun 15, 2011)

*First try*

I have also heard that the on-line course has a high pass rate. If you have ever taken on-line classes that is just the way it is on questions. I am working on my Masters degree on-line and there is a delay in getting questions to answers. The difference in taking the on-line course through the AAPC and college courses is that you are getting trainning from the people who offer the exams. They know what you need to know. Any one can learn the steps in coding but to apply them and take an exam is another thing. You are doing the right thing. Start networking now. Market yourself!

Alicia, CPC


----------

